# Fungi



## ChrisA (Nov 4, 2010)

Taken last weekend.  

Some brown ones - no idea what.





Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 100 F16 2.5 Secs  Natural Light.

A white and brown one.




Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 100 F5.6 0.6 Secs  Natural Light.

A real tiny mycena type.




Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 100 F16 10 Secs  Natural Light.

No comment




Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 100 F11 2 Secs  Natural Light.

Acute focusing.




Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 100 F2.8 1/13 Sec  Natural Light.

A bit more depth.




Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 100 F4 1/8 Sec  Natural Light.


----------



## Petea (Nov 7, 2010)

A lovely set. Prefer the acute focusing of the last two


----------



## Frequency (Nov 7, 2010)

Excellent series indeed


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for looking and the kind comments.


----------

